# Defiance



## SuMar (Apr 13, 2013)

Thursday night, I got my geek on and went to the advance screening of Defiance which will premiere on the SyFy channel April 15. What can I say, I'm a slave to special f/x and scenery. 

Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2013)

Was it good? I am looking forward to seeing it, too. Anything besides damn zombies.


----------



## SuMar (Apr 13, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Was it good? I am looking forward to seeing it, too. Anything besides damn zombies.



Yes it was. I loved it..And watching Grant Bowler is always a treat.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 13, 2013)

I have it set up to record (series setting).


----------



## SuMar (Apr 13, 2013)

​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it a western style sci-fi show?


----------



## SuMar (Apr 13, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Is it a western style sci-fi show?



Well, if you mean something like Cowboys vs. Aliens...no.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2013)

'Defiance': Syfy Attempts To Blend TV Series, Video Game


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2013)

Bump as a reminder that this show comes on tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2013)

I didn't like it.


----------



## Politico (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll give it just one more episode.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2013)

I stopped watching after the first hour. I just couldn't get in to it. 

The game looks cool though. I can't play it, but I can watch it on youtube maybe. Someone else playing, I mean.


----------



## Nate (Apr 16, 2013)

The show was decent(I give it a B-) and the game is pretty good(now that a lot of the server issues have been taken care of). Together they make an awesome combo though! It's a great concept... You should of held out through the 2nd hour Gracie, it got better!


----------



## editec (Apr 16, 2013)

Judging from the trailers it looks good.

No TV so I'll have to wait for it to go online.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 16, 2013)

im there.....but im sure Syfi will cancel it like they do a lot of their shows......


----------



## SuMar (Apr 17, 2013)

​

Driving through downtown St. Louis yesterday. Image of the "big ass arch". Weather sure was gloomy.


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2013)

I watched it with some expectations because Syfy usually produces good shows.

My reaction? A Spaghetti Western with awesome special effects.

Will I continue to watch it? Sure! As long as it runs. There's been a couple I liked that were cancelled. 

Did you all notice how many are produced and filmed in Canada?


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank American Unions for that.


----------



## Nate (Apr 17, 2013)

longknife said:


> I watched it with some expectations because Syfy usually produces good shows.
> 
> My reaction? A Spaghetti Western with awesome special effects.
> 
> ...



I hadn't realized how much money that was invested in this series! 


> So begins the television component of Defiance, a daring transmedia experiment--the first concurrently developed, crossover TV show and video game thats been five years and a reported $100 million in the making.
> 
> Defiance: The Agony and Ecstasy of Codeveloping An Integrated TV Show-Game Experience | Co.Create: Creativity \ Culture \ Commerce



I have high hopes for it(being that I bought the game)! Both are decent but can be refined... As long as Syfy keeps backing it, as well as the other investors, we may see the dawning of a new entertainment medium with crossovers(tv/console/pc/etc.). 
As for the filming in Canada, California has been ran into the ground and can't support Hollywood anymore. Higher taxes and a failing economy are causing many productions studios to find other places to film.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

I was suprised! It was very good!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm surprised at this positive reaction.  I thought it was a fairly obvious, cliched bit of fluff.  And I wish that the people who produce at Sy Fy would learn to use a little less CGI unless they get MUCH better at it!  Wow, some truly horrible effects were put in this show.

Not the worst Sy Fy show I've seen (this is the channel that cancelled Farscape and put on Tremors the series, after all) but I doubt I'll watch any more.  It's strange how little good sci fi comes from the (formerly) Sci Fi channel.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 'Defiance': Syfy Attempts To Blend TV Series, Video Game



Yep. I've got about 30 hours in the game and of course only a couple episodes into the series. The tie in is good from the cut scenes in the game but beyond that not much. 

For the record the show is far better than the game but the game sets a VERY LOW standard. 

I'll give it a couple more episodes to grow but thus far I am not impressed. A half naked alien WOMAN practically making out with her son is not a good start for me. However hot she may have been was instantly lost on the perversion. Then you have last weeks rapelling down a sky scraper ( a 15 ft wide sky scraper?) 

Low budget crap....but I'll wait cause StarTrek was low budget crap too andIit was awesome


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 29, 2013)

Watching only, it seems a little weak.  Like they cast their net out with tons of aliens to see which would be popular to focus on.

The science is soft, may as well be d&d.  I bet it lets them get away with alot of "oh, we can do this to get out of that" episode endings.

Battlestar?  No.

Firefly?  Maybe.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 29, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> Watching only, it seems a little weak.  Like they cast their net out with tons of aliens to see which would be popular to focus on.
> 
> The science is soft, may as well be d&d.  I bet it lets them get away with alot of "oh, we can do this to get out of that" episode endings.
> 
> ...



Firefly was leagues beyond this.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 30, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> Watching only, it seems a little weak.  Like they cast their net out with tons of aliens to see which would be popular to focus on.
> 
> The science is soft, may as well be d&d.  I bet it lets them get away with alot of "oh, we can do this to get out of that" episode endings.
> 
> ...



Ugh.  Battlestar Galactica was pretty overrated.  Besides being filled with pseudo-religious nonsense and seeming unsure of where it wanted to go (actually, it reminds me of the Matrix sequels a bit) there was also plenty of 'soft' science.  Come on, in one episode Starbuck used her uniform to plug a hole in a ship, using some kind of space duct tape to hold it in place!  

Firefly was one of the best sci fi shows ever made.  Only the fact it was cut short keeps me from easily considering it the best.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Watching only, it seems a little weak.  Like they cast their net out with tons of aliens to see which would be popular to focus on.
> ...



so was Farscape and Babylon 5....


----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, the visual effects are awesome and whoever has created the various races did a great job.

It still reminds me of old Westerns where the crusty guy comes to town and very reluctantly picks up the wand of authority to clean up the town.

And there sure is a lot of people out to destroy the town.

Is the sheriff like Matt Dillon was with Miss Kitty?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2013)

longknife said:


> Well, the visual effects are awesome and whoever has created the various races did a great job.
> 
> It still reminds me of old Westerns where the crusty guy comes to town and very reluctantly picks up the wand of authority to clean up the town.
> 
> ...



hey it beats those dam reality shows.....


----------



## GHook93 (May 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> im there.....but im sure Syfi will cancel it like they do a lot of their shows......



Watch TV and movies via Xbox, PS3, Wii and more | Hulu Plus

Not bloodly likely. 2.7 mil viewers. Those are recording breaking numbers for Syfi and numbers that get a 2nd and 3rd season.


----------



## GHook93 (May 7, 2013)

I thought pilot was so-so, but I loved the concept and the theme. Glad the 2, 3 and 4th episode were fairly good. Not sure if it lived up to the hype yet, but I enjoy the show.

But it's not in the class with the game of thrones or walking dead.


----------



## Politico (May 7, 2013)

2.7 million. Remember ths days of Stargate when they got 9 million?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 7, 2013)

I'm done with the show. The plot is spread way to thin and it reminds me of old soap operas.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 7, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > im there.....but im sure Syfi will cancel it like they do a lot of their shows......
> ...



when Farscape was on it avg 1.5 million viewers and this was when the Scifi channel was not as big as it is now.....you do notice its gone right?.....it had nothing to do with its ratings.....it became too expensive.....same with Sanctuary.....and firefly had around 4 million when it got the axe......so yea Syfi will cancel it good ratings or not as soon as they think it has gotten to expensive......just like they always do.....


----------



## GHook93 (May 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



First show I ever watched on Syfi, so I won't know.


----------



## Montrovant (May 7, 2013)

I'm with Gramps on this.  I went ahead and watched the first 3 episodes now, and I'm not especially impressed.  It's not terrible, but there's plenty of better shows to watch.  Even just on SyFy, I prefer Being Human (although that's tapered off after a very good first couple of seasons).

Defiance is an average at best sci fi show.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 7, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



when you get into it.....is when they kill it.....


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2013)

Watched the pilot episode on Hulu tonight...loved it.

Took me awhile to figure it out,  but this is Eureka set in Babylon 5.


----------



## GHook93 (May 23, 2013)

I like the show. Not the strongest writing or acting, but the concept is more than enough get me into the show.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 31, 2015)

AmyNation said:


> I was suprised! It was very good!


 
It had the second highest ratings for Syfi channel. The acting is great, the concept is great, some of the characters are great, but the writing is subpar. I hope the show returns though. I don't know why, but I enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2015)

Sadly, I think it's gone - as least on Earth.

With Nolan heading off into the unknown, perhaps they're setting up a sequel or something,. So far, haven't seen anything on it.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 1, 2015)

longknife said:


> Sadly, I think it's gone - as least on Earth.
> 
> With Nolan heading off into the unknown, perhaps they're setting up a sequel or something,. So far, haven't seen anything on it.


They haven't said it was cancelled or renewed yet. That doesn't look good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

